
Time-series histograms with Rothko – metrics collection for large deployments - jtolds
https://innovation.vivint.com/time-series-histograms-with-rothko-observability-for-iot-ce39a09c35fc
======
simonista
Looks very cool, thanks for posting!

Can you give some examples of actionable insights you've gained from having
these graphs? Are you using them in acute problem solving or in longer term
prioritization of where to spend effort improving? What does your pipeline
look like for trying to drill into more detail for a potentially concerning
metric?

